# How much weight do yo gain on Dbol in a week?



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

*how much weight gain off Dbol*​
2lb 350.00%4lb 233.33%6lb 00.00%other116.67%


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

with test it was an average of 2lb a week  seems to be shooting up with test+dbol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

My 1st week at 30mg 1kg


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> My 1st week at 30mg 1kg


i aint finished my first week 40mg yet, but am up 5lb! wtf


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

2 stone over 12 weeks


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biggzz said:


> i aint finished my first week 40mg yet, but am up 5lb! wtf


I'm lucky i guess mate not as lucky as mal... probably all water tho


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Breda said:


> I'm lucky i guess mate not as lucky as mal... probably all water tho


many a big muscular body has been built on dbol mate,dont understand why people

only use it for 4 weeks,it will build a sh1tload of mus tissue if used properly and long

enough


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

mal said:


> 2 stone over 12 weeks


 were you using a Ai?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mal said:


> many a big muscular body has been built on dbol mate,dont understand why people
> 
> only use it for 4 weeks,it will build a sh1tload of mus tissue if used properly and long
> 
> enough


I dont know either mate i suppose its the "norm" but if sides are minimal and you are still gaining from at i dont see the point in dropping it at the 4 week mark but i'm no expert bud


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

The way i can eat i could put on 3-4 kg in a week with no AAS whatsoever ! A lot would be water and fat though!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

biggzz said:


> were you using a Ai?


never used an ai,why would you? tamox would be better if your worried about gyno.


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> The way i can eat i could put on 3-4 kg in a week with no AAS whatsoever ! A lot would be water and fat though!


 yes do-able but point is not putting on extra fat & eating clean.


----------



## GaryGains (Jan 7, 2015)

4kg up in 5/6 days on my Dbol lol


----------

